

Ask HN: Node.js code documentation -- how are you doing it? - bpedro

What Node.js code documentation tools are you using on your projects, and why?<p>Are you using something similar to Javadoc, a perldoc like tool or your own stuff using Markdown and other text processing utilities?
======
michaelmior
I like docco-husky[1]. Just add comments inline with Markdown and you get
nicely generated literate programming style documentation.

[1] <https://github.com/mbrevoort/docco-husky>

~~~
bpedro
docco-husky looks interesting. Thanks for sharing.

